# Vin Diesel



## tree (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you believe newspapers still write that Diesel is 6ft 3 or in some cases 4? No, neither can I.

Have you met Vin Diesel in person. Is he really the big 6ft 2 or 3 guy as you may think, or do his big muscles simply help maintain the illusion that he's a ginormous movie star. Well, somebody has met Vin in person, the master martial artist himself, Chuck Norris. And just how big do you think Chuck is? My research suggests that an absolute max he is 5ft 9 and quite possibly 5ft 8. Granted in the picture (from the world stunt awards) with Diesel he is wearing his trademark cowboy boots which give him an extra inch, hence we've marked that perceived height as 5ft 10. But also consider - Norris is in his 60's and will no doubt have lost a cm in height since those earlier images beside Bruce Lee (who is a doctor confirmed just about5ft 8 in his 20s). At CelebHeights, based on this evidence we reckon Diesel is 6ft, but his huge muscles give an illusion that he's taller. No way is he 6ft 2 though...he's just about 2 inches taller than Barry Pepper who is about 5ft 10.


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 3, 2005)

its all a big conspiracy


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 3, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> Can you believe newspapers still write that Diesel is 6ft 3 or in some cases 4? No, neither can I.
> 
> Have you met Vin Diesel in person. Is he really the big 6ft 2 or 3 guy as you may think, or do his big muscles simply help maintain the illusion that he's a ginormous movie star. Well, somebody has met Vin in person, the master martial artist himself, Chuck Norris. And just how big do you think Chuck is? My research suggests that an absolute max he is 5ft 9 and quite possibly 5ft 8. Granted in the picture (from the world stunt awards) with Diesel he is wearing his trademark cowboy boots which give him an extra inch, hence we've marked that perceived height as 5ft 10. But also consider - Norris is in his 60's and will no doubt have lost a cm in height since those earlier images beside Bruce Lee (who is a doctor confirmed just about5ft 8 in his 20s). At CelebHeights, based on this evidence we reckon Diesel is 6ft, but his huge muscles give an illusion that he's taller. No way is he 6ft 2 though...he's just about 2 inches taller than Barry Pepper who is about 5ft 10.



whew well thats a relief. i just knew if you didnt clarify this i was going to be up all nite wondering.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 3, 2005)

I believe Vin to be 6' 2"


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 3, 2005)

i could care less how tall he is, the dude makes soem sick movies, one of my personal favorites, chronicles of rhiddick


----------



## tree (Aug 3, 2005)

Vin Diesel wears 5 inch lifts, but!


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

I met Vin back in 1997 and he was about my height or taller and I'm 6'3.
He worked out at my gym in Chicago and was benching 455 for reps of 15.


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

http://www.4q.cc/vin/

*Vins amazing life and abilities can be found here*


----------



## reg56 (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> http://www.4q.cc/vin/
> 
> *Vins amazing life and abilities can be found here*


 
 LOL


----------



## 007 (Aug 3, 2005)

heard he was gay...


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 3, 2005)

who cares how tall he is?


----------



## kicka19 (Aug 3, 2005)

omg, that link is hilarious


----------



## Psch91 (Aug 3, 2005)

Who...cares.....lol

Chronicles wasnt that bad of a movie, but eh.

I liked him in XXX and Fast n Furious, even though many people might not. I think hes a great guy overall.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

How large is his penis?


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> How large is his penis?


18.25 inches........but I dont know how big when it got hard


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 18.25 inches........but I dont know how big when it got hard


Sounds just about right....


----------



## MyK (Aug 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 18.25 inches........but I dont know how big when it got hard


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

>


Yes you discovered my secret.


----------



## chris2489 (Aug 3, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> i could care less how tall he is, the dude makes soem sick movies, one of my personal favorites, chronicles of rhiddick



Yeah that was a good movie


----------



## DontStop (Aug 3, 2005)

19inchpump met vin diesel

he showed me pic of them shaking hands, and hes about 6 foot something so im assuming hes actually that tall


----------



## tree (Aug 3, 2005)

Chuck is only 5'9"


----------



## GFR (Aug 3, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> Chuck is only 5'9"


I know Chuck personally and he is 6'1.


----------



## ck37 (Aug 4, 2005)

Vin is about 6 feet not any taller.  he weighs around 205 210.  He is leaner now than he use to be.  remember camera adds about 10 to 15 lbs to people.


----------



## goandykid (Aug 4, 2005)

ck37 said:
			
		

> Vin is about 6 feet not any taller.  he weighs around 205 210.  He is leaner now than he use to be.  remember camera adds about 10 to 15 lbs to people.



How? I never understood that.


----------



## ck37 (Aug 4, 2005)

If you are referring to the the camera adding weight, I don't have the exact reasoning behind it, but i think it has to do with camera lenses, exposure etc.


----------



## LAM (Aug 4, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I met Vin back in 1997 and he was about my height or taller and I'm 6'3.
> He worked out at my gym in Chicago and was benching 455 for reps of 15.



you should have had him do some squats.  looks like Vin is riding around on a chicken !


----------



## tree (Aug 4, 2005)

Vin probably is closer to 5'7"


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 4, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> Vin probably is closer to 5'7"





HAha suuuuure


----------



## StuckInBako (Aug 4, 2005)

First of all who cares how tall he is 

And second of all his acting sucks, his acting at best is like a second rate porn star's


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, Well, Well. Lets hear it for the newbie. Looks like he finds his movies in the little 50 cent porn studio's. I would imagine your taking acting classes in school and going to be the next Clint Eastwood. What an asshole.

Tough


			
				Bakersfield said:
			
		

> First of all who cares how tall he is
> 
> And second of all his acting sucks, his acting at best is like a second rate porn star's


----------



## DICE (Aug 7, 2005)

k, for real, I worked with him on Chronicles of riddick. Vin is about 5 ft 10. He only weighed about 185 on that set, and before every close up hewould go to his "work out trailer" so that he was pumped, he also had EVERY say on how the camera would shoot hi etc. He ain't that big at all. In fact , day 1 on set he pulled the director aside and made sure I was never in a shot with him, cause hes not that big. Anyway, believe it or dont, I was on set with him for two weeks, he smokes like a chiminy and when we were talking about motorcycles he didnt even remember what he rode, which didnt matter cause in his contract he wasnt allowed to ride anyway. Oh, and sorry ladies, it was well known on set that he IS in fact gay...not that that matters, unless your gay, or some girl who loves him etc. pay attention if you catch him on a talk show, leno will go out of his way to say all kinds of stuff about how straight he is and how many girls hes dateing etc.


----------



## MyK (Aug 7, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> k, for real, ......
> 
> He ain't that big at all. In fact , day 1 on set he pulled the director aside and made sure I was never in a shot with him, cause hes not that big.



your fukin hilarious!


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2005)

19inchpump said:
			
		

> k, for real, I worked with him on Chronicles of riddick. Vin is about 5 ft 10. He only weighed about 185 on that set, and before every close up hewould go to his "work out trailer" so that he was pumped, he also had EVERY say on how the camera would shoot hi etc. He ain't that big at all. In fact , day 1 on set he pulled the director aside and made sure I was never in a shot with him, cause hes not that big. Anyway, believe it or dont, I was on set with him for two weeks, he smokes like a chiminy and when we were talking about motorcycles he didnt even remember what he rode, which didnt matter cause in his contract he wasnt allowed to ride anyway. Oh, and sorry ladies, it was well known on set that he IS in fact gay...not that that matters, unless your gay, or some girl who loves him etc. pay attention if you catch him on a talk show, leno will go out of his way to say all kinds of stuff about how straight he is and how many girls hes dateing etc.


Me and Vin and some of the old crew are hanging out in Vegas next week, I'll see if I can get him to step on a scale, but he is 6'3 I know that for a fact.


----------



## Witmaster (Aug 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I met Vin back in 1997 and he was about my height or taller and I'm 6'3.
> He worked out at my gym in Chicago and was benching 455 for reps of 15.


Is he a subscriber to the Exostentialisticative Hyperactivationalistic training program?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 7, 2005)

Your so full of shit you need a enema. Try a big dose of ex-lax my friend. May clear your dumb fuck thinking. 





			
				tree said:
			
		

> Vin Diesel wears 5 inch lifts, but!


----------



## DontStop (Aug 7, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> your fukin hilarious!




hehe, the funny thing is MyK, is that he isnt lying


----------



## DICE (Aug 8, 2005)

man, whats up, can you live a little outside the box for a moment, close minded people are pathetic, I got pay stubbs, I got pictures, Im not about to run out and scan them akll to make you look like a fool. But I will, dontstop has seen them all. Guess what, I worked with the rock too, and Im bigger than him, flame away.He is taller though.


----------



## MyK (Aug 8, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Your so full of shit you need a enema. Try a big dose of ex-lax my friend. May clear your dumb fuck thinking.


   

so aggressive...


----------

